# Stay hungry, stay foolish



## surve

*“Stay hungry, stay foolish”.*
_E il motto di Steve Jobs_
xxx


Senso chiarissimo, traduzione ardua.


Chi mi aiuta?
Grazie


----------



## london calling

You try first!

Then we'll chip in....


----------



## surve

Io tradurrei qualcosa come:
"Mantieniti assetato di successi,
non temere una sana follia"

Non mi piace.

Tocca a te.
__


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ciao Surve...

Bella frase !..Bisogna un pò parafrasare credo 

Significa dal mio punto di vista : _Resta sempre "curioso" e abbi sempre voglia di imparare e conoscere, e non pensare mai di sapere tutto_ (stay foolish)

Quindi ricerca e coltiva la conoscenza ma non considerarti mai uno che sa tutto perchè siamo sempre un pò ignoranti,stupidi e ingenui 

_Resta affamato del sapere e conserva sempre una mente aperta..._or stuff like that more or less


----------



## london calling

You're the native , but I'll have a go anyway. 

Hai letto questo, a proposito? Hanno tradotto letteralmente la frase (siate affamati, siate folli). Non mi convince granché.

Credo che con _hungry _si intenda "insaziabili": "mangiate" la vita (non sprecarla, consumala, divorala, in senso buono, perchè potresti anche morire sotto una macchina domani mattina). _Foolish_: non direi folli, direi piuttosto qualcosa come sciocco, ingenuo, di nuovo in senso buono: un po' incoscienti, come i giovani insomma.

E' una mia interpretazione. Vediamo cosa dicono gli altri!


----------



## ALEX1981X

london calling said:


> You're the native , but I'll have a go anyway.
> 
> Hai letto questo, a proposito? Hanno tradotto letteralmente la frase (siate affamati, siate folli). Non mi convince granché.
> 
> Credo che con _hungry _si intenda "insaziabili": "mangiate" la vita (non sprecarla, consumala, divorala, in senso buono, perchè potresti anche morire sotto una macchina domani mattina). _Foolish_: non direi folli, direi piuttosto qualcosa come sciocco, ingenuo, di nuovo in senso buono: un po' incoscienti, come i giovani insomma.
> 
> E' una mia interpretazione. Vediamo cosa dicono gli altri!



London d'accordo con te che "foolish" non è da intendersi come sciocco o stupido ma "*ingenuo*" in senso positivo direi... nel senso di non sentirsi mai "arrivati" e di persistere nel voler fare,conoscere,creare e _*vivere*_ 
La traduzione nel link è troppo stretta e limitata


Un bel messaggio


----------



## elena73

Anche a me piace molto il tuo post: 
rimanete assetati, rimanete un po' folli


----------



## pescara

In this case, I would say that "be foolish" means don't be a slave to the conventional wisdom. Be willing to take risks and be called a fool (because many great inventors/creators were called fools initially). 

Ciao.


----------



## byrne

london calling said:


> You're the native , but I'll have a go anyway.
> 
> Hai letto questo, a proposito? Hanno tradotto letteralmente la frase (siate affamati, siate folli). Non mi convince granché.
> 
> Credo che con _hungry _si intenda "insaziabili": "mangiate" la vita (non sprecarla, consumala, divorala, in senso buono, perchè potresti anche morire sotto una macchina domani mattina). _Foolish_: non direi folli, direi piuttosto qualcosa come sciocco, ingenuo, di nuovo in senso buono: un po' incoscienti, come i giovani insomma.
> 
> E' una mia interpretazione. Vediamo cosa dicono gli altri!


 
Sono d'accordo London: 
_non perdere ciò che ti spinge (che ti dà la carica/motivazione) e non perdere ciò che ti rende inconscio/fresco/libero/spensierato_

Certo è pedante nel mio italiano!


----------



## surve

Ringrazio tutti.

Credo che siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che una cosa è spiegare il senso di una frase - nel nostro caso. di un motto - altro è "tradurre". In traduzione il motto va reso in italiano nella struttura di un motto. Quindi non va reso con una frase lunga concettuosa e discorsiva.

Per cui per me la "traduzione" migliore potebbe essere quella de "Il Sole24Ore": "Siate affamati (o insaziabili), siate folli".
Il fatto che sia una traduzione letterale, una volta tanto giova alla traduzione. Tenuto conto del fatto che, mi ripeto, si tratta di un motto.

Mi piace anche la traduzione di Elena73: "Rimanete assetati, rimanete un po' folli". 

Così mi sembra. E a voi?


----------



## TimLA

Per divertirmi:

.........Resta affamato,.essere un giocatore
............................., resta...................
......Resta inappagato,........................
............insoddisfatto,.......................
......moriendo di fame,......
............................., resta un amante dei rischi
............................., adora i rischi
????????


----------



## Odysseus54

How about :  " Mangia poco, tienti in pista "

Here you need to go out on a limb - otherwise we get into those Italian mazes that to say howyadoin' takes you a day and a half.


----------



## london calling

surve said:


> Mi piace anche la traduzione di Elena73: "Rimanete assetati, rimanete un po' folli".


Abbiamo detto che _foolish_ non significa folli, per come la vediamo noi. Si tratta dell'ingenuità, della impetuosità del giovane che porta a correre dei rischi. E' follia? Non credo. E' parte integrante dell'essere giovani (ci siamo passati tutti, qualcuno fra di voi ci starà ancora passando! ).

Comunque, sono d'accordo che bisogna mantenere la struttura del motto (se no, come dice Ody, cadremo nella trappola delle lungaggini così tipiche della lingua italiana!).

Ody, non so se "mangia poco" rende l'idea della fame che bisogna avere per "attaccare" la vita. Dopo tutto poi, si può mangiare poco e non avere fame.... E' un modo per sentirsi vivi (un morto non patisce la fame) e che ti spinge a vivere, non a sopravvivere (un concetto ben diverso, a mio parer). Devi sentire i morsi della fame e allo stesso tempo mantenere quello che i napoletani chiamano_ 'a capa fresca_ (chiedo scusa ai campani, non so scrivere il napoletano). @ my fellow natives, that doesn't mean "a cool head" it means a "young" head  . Quindi, abbiamo una fame che ti porta ad prendere la vita per le corna e una testa che non si ferma troppo a pensare a quello che fai (beata gioventù!).

Or at least that's what I think it means. But I'll be blowed if I can get that into decent Italian without writing a 3-page-long description! That, my dear native friends, is your job!


----------



## elena73

pescara said:


> In this case, I would say that "be foolish" means don't be a slave to the conventional wisdom. Be willing to take risks and be called a fool (because many great inventors/creators were called fools initially).



As in: ''Lo scienziato X fu inizialmente considerato un pazzo'', pazzo (o un po' folle), come Einstein che si fa fotografare con la lingua di fuori..


----------



## pescara

elena73 said:


> As in: ''Lo scienziato X fu inizialmente considerato un pazzo'', pazzo (o un po' folle), come Einstein che si fa fotografare con la lingua di fuori..


 
Exactly!


----------



## london calling

elena73 said:


> As in: ''Lo scienziato X fu inizialmente considerato un pazzo'', pazzo (o un po' folle), come Einstein che si fa fotografare con la lingua di fuori..


_Foolish_ non vuol dire folle. Non avrei mai descritto Einstein come _foolish_, era proprio un po' tocco (in senso buono).


----------



## elena73

Io sono d'accordo con Pescara, e credo che il termine faccia riferimento alla tradizione del fool (il giullare di corte), al fatto di guardare le cose da una prospettiva insolita.


----------



## london calling

elena73 said:


> Io sono d'accordo con Pescara, e credo che il termine faccia riferimento alla tradizione del fool (il giullare di corte), al fatto di guardare le cose da una prospettiva insolita.


E io non sono d'accordo con voi!


----------



## elena73

E infatti il forum esiste per confrontare opinioni diverse. Se tutti fossimo d'accordo ci sarebbe un solo libro di linguistica/storia/religione whatever (sai che noia)...


----------



## Teerex51

london calling said:


> Credo che con _hungry _si intenda "insaziabili": "mangiate" la vita (non sprecarla, consumala, divorala, in senso buono, (...) _Foolish_: non direi folli, direi piuttosto qualcosa come sciocco, ingenuo, di nuovo in senso buono: un po' incoscienti, come i giovani insomma.



I'm with you, Elcee 

By the way, the final part of Steve Jobs' original speech is this:



> On the back cover of their final issue was a photograph of an early morning country road, the kind you might find yourself hitchhiking on if you were so adventurous. Beneath it were the words: “Stay Hungry. Stay Foolish.” It was their farewell message as they signed off. Stay Hungry. Stay Foolish. And I have always wished that for myself. And now, as you graduate to begin anew, I wish that for you.
> 
> Stay Hungry. Stay Foolish.



The country road in the early AM, hitchhiking, feeling adventurous...

I see young people hungry for new experiences and driven by their curious, adventurous and carefree spirit.


----------



## Odysseus54

The trouble here is that in Italian we don't have the same metaphoric use of "being hungry" as I hear here in the US.

"That salesman is hungry"
"He didn't succeed because he is not hungry enough - he should buy a big car with a big payment, then he'd get his ass out earlier"
"Young people are hungry"

etc etc

I can't think of a short metaphore to express the same in Italian - in fact, the adjective that comes closest to our metaphoric "hungry" is "avido", with all its negative baggage.

The "foolish" part - I think it's very simply youthful foolishness, recklessness, lack of restraint and plan-B's.  There is no plan B, no planning your pension etc.

These are very American concepts, they are what make Americans, when they are good, very good.  Italians nowadays simply don't have them.

Let's try :  " mantenetevi avidi, mantenetevi un po' folli "  -  Bleah !!



Magari : " Tenetevi la fame di vivere e un po' di follia "


----------



## byrne

Maybe I'm being absurd but if switch it to the negative form.... something like,

_mai accontentarsi, mai appiattirsi_ ???

Può funzionare qualcosa di simile?


----------



## mandrax

Io credo che la parola giusta per tradurre foolish, sia inconscienti. Perchè alla fine il senso è quello ti mettersi in gioco rischiando. Un folle non rende bene l'idea perchè il folle non è razionale, mentre l'incosciente rischia ma ha un preciso obiettivo.

Speriamo di essere stato chiaro e che non sembri il messaggio di un "folle"!


----------



## sergiopi

"Conserva ambizione ed  incoscienza", uno spendido augurio per il futuro della vita di un figlio! Stay hungry, stay foolish!


----------



## AleAlex

Non sentirti mai soddisfatto, credi possibile l'impossibile!


----------



## Plastic

Non accontentatevi mai di ciò che non vi soddisfa,
non smettete mai di sognare..


----------



## Desi11

Intanto tradurrei "stay hungry" con "siate insaziabili", perché dal contesto (il suo discorso ai neolaureati di Stanford) si desume che è un invito a non accontentarsi mai, a rimettersi sempre in gioco, finché non si trova la propria strada (che quando la si trova la si riconosce, come accade con l'amore, precisa). Per quanto riguarda invece "stay foolish", la traduzione è più complicata... Mi viene in mente "siate sconsiderati" o "avventati" o "imprudenti". Perché l'altro suo invito è quello di assecondare il proprio intuito, anche se sul momento non sembra portare a nulla di concreto (solo a posteriori riusciremo ad "unire i puntini"), come quando decise di frequentare un apparentemente inutile corso di calligrafia, che gli si rivelò invece assai utile in seguito.

Edit: non avevo letto l'intervento di Mandrax. Ecco, il suo "incoscienti" mi piace molto: siate insaziabili, siate incoscienti!


----------



## Lorena1970

Desi11 said:


> siate insaziabili, siate incoscienti!



Condivido!


----------



## london calling

Avevo già risposto tanti post fa e anche già suggerito sia _insaziabi_li sia _incoscienti._  Dico quindi che _siate insaziabili siate incoscienti_ mi sembra un'ottima traduzione.


----------



## Gianfry

Ma "stay" non lo tradurreste piuttosto con "restate"?
Altrimenti avrebbe detto "be hungry, be foolish". Non vi pare?


----------



## london calling

Giusta osservazione, Gianfry. 

Restate/rimanete.....


----------



## Lorena1970

Gianfry said:


> Ma "stay" non lo tradurreste piuttosto con "restate"?
> Altrimenti avrebbe detto "be hungry, be foolish". Non vi pare?



Sì Gianfry "puntiglio" (new nikname  ) CONCORDO!
RESTATE/RIMANETE/MANTENETEVI INSAZIABILI, RESTATE/RIMANETE/MANTENETEVI INCOSCIENTI
Va bene così? 

PS: Rai 3 ha appena tradotto "restare affamati, restare folli".....???!!!


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Abbiamo detto che _foolish_ non significa folli, per come la vediamo noi. Si tratta dell'ingenuità, della impetuosità del giovane che porta a correre dei rischi. E' follia? Non credo. E' parte integrante dell'essere giovani (ci siamo passati tutti, qualcuno fra di voi ci starà ancora passando! ).
> 
> Comunque, sono d'accordo che bisogna mantenere la struttura del motto (se no, come dice Ody, cadremo nella trappola delle lungaggini così tipiche della lingua italiana!).
> 
> Ody, non so se "mangia poco" rende l'idea della fame che bisogna avere per "attaccare" la vita. Dopo tutto poi, si può mangiare poco e non avere fame.... E' un modo per sentirsi vivi (un morto non patisce la fame) e che ti spinge a vivere, non a sopravvivere (un concetto ben diverso, a mio parer). Devi sentire i morsi della fame e allo stesso tempo mantenere quello che i napoletani chiamano_ 'a capa fresca_ (chiedo scusa ai campani, non so scrivere il napoletano). @ my fellow natives, that doesn't mean "a cool head" it means a "young" head  . Quindi, abbiamo una fame che ti porta ad prendere la vita per le corna e una testa che non si ferma troppo a pensare a quello che fai (beata gioventù!).
> 
> Or at least that's what I think it means. But I'll be blowed if I can get that into decent Italian without writing a 3-page-long description! That, my dear native friends, is your job!


 

London, ti quoto (e come non farlo!!).

Credo anche io che il foolish sia da intendere come lo indeva nel piccolo principe Exùpery. Per quanto riguarda questo motto, mi ha fatto ricordare una cosa che si dice in dialetto Torinese, che mi diceva sempre mio zio: per vincere nella vita..."vanta tajè l'aria cun le ciape del cul" (bisogna tagliare l'aria con le chiappe del culo)....non è molto raffinato ma indica che nella vita bisogna aggredire il futuro e andare così veloci che si taglia l'aria con......il posteriore!

Non la propongo come traduzione ma mi piaceva condividerla con Voi!

Saluti!


----------



## dudina

Ho letto con attenzione la discussione, proporrei anche 
_Restate insaziabili e audaci_

si perde l'idea di ingenuità ma mi sembra meglio di _folli_, che ne dite?


----------



## london calling

@Dudina, secondo me _audaci _non rende _foolish..
_@Lorena: anche il Sole 24 Ore all'epoca del primo post del thread aveva tradotto_ foolish _con _folli : _proprio lì è nata tutta la discussione!


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> @Lorena: anche il Sole 24 Ore all'epoca del primo post del thread aveva tradotto_ foolish _con _folli : _proprio lì è nata tutta la discussione!  Aaaah! Non sapevo da dove venisse lo spunto, pensavo dal video dello speech...allora insistono!!! Ho aggiunto quella riga in senso ironico, ma forse non si capiva........


----------



## Blackman

Be', allora dico la mia anche io...
_
Conservatevi famelici, mantenetevi/restate insensati._


----------



## LondonFast90

Bellissimo thread questo! Quando ho sentito al tg la traduzione italiana che non rendeva per nulla il vero senso del motto, ho avuto un attimo di sconcerto!
Secondo me, l'interpretazione più adatta è stata data da London Calling , ma è comunque difficile restituire la nuace in italiano, essendo una lingua meno sintetica dell'inglese.
My guess:
ABBIATE SETE DI SAPERE, RESTATE INSAZIABILI.


----------



## Alberto1970

Hello there,

I'm new here, so I'm aware I might break some of your rules. Sorry If I did.

I would try to translate this "motto" bearing in mind that the context is crucial, especially when dealing with short sentences like this. As an Italian native speaker my attempt would be that of conveying the meaning of the first half into the verb "perseverate", as "Stay hungry", like said in this thread, gives the idea of an incessant dedication, and perseverare might render both "stay" and "hungry".

As for "Stay foolish", it popped up in my mind the scene in "Hamlet" when Polonius gives his aside:

"Though this be madness, yet there is method in't."

Our mind works sometimes in mysterious ways, and our ultimate gift is having the freedom of being logical, attentive, focused or .... foolish. That's why my solution  would be that of getting around the immediate temptation of translating the word "foolish" into Italian, and I'd go for something like "siate voi stessi" or "senza snaturare voi stessi"

"Perseverate rimanendo voi stessi" 

Is it acceptable or am I going a little too far?


----------



## erottudart

VERY far, I'd say... One might speculate for years as to what mr. Jobs really meant by this motto (which was taken from the so-called "The Whole Earth Catalog" - http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Whole_Earth_Catalog ), but no one can contend that foolish means foolish, and certainly not "being yourself" - if you want to keep as close as you can the two different concepts of stupidità e follia you can use "sventati" or "scervellati", but IMHO "folli" is already going far too far! "Insaziabili" is good but to me it says more than the original. Insaziabili is insatiable - I'd go for the most banal: "affamati", which means exactly the same things, metaforically and literally, as its english counterpart.


----------



## fabri85

to stay foolish puo' significare "azzardare", credo sia il senso quì.


----------



## Peninsular

Anche io sono d'accordo che LC ha azzeccato meglio il concetto, ma tanto per fare il fanatico butterei pure _rimanete desiderosi, rimanete audaci/incoscienti_


----------



## Lorena1970

> Originally Posted by *fabri 85*
> 
> to stay foolish puo' significare "azzardare", credo sia il senso  quì.



Si può "azzardare" (!) un'ennesima variazione, allora:

"Restate insaziabili, continuate a rischiare"


----------



## erottudart

Excuse me, but I vigorously dissent. I completely fail to understand how in the word you jump from "stay foolish" to "continuate a rischiare". Why should the expression "stay foolish" be the equivalent to "rischiare" is really beyond me. Why do you want at all costs exclude the possibility that "foolish" might simply mean "foolish", "sciocchi", "sventati", "incoscienti", nothing more and nothing less? Why do you have to superimpose your bizarre interpretation to a word which, in itself, is very clear and leaves little room for digressions? I find it a little disquieting that more and more idolisers have mr. Jobs saying "la qualsiasi". &nbsp;Words are important: please, give them their due.


----------



## fabri85

erottu guarda che non me lo sono inventato, to stay foolish a me che sono bilingue da l'idea di un azzardo, se vogliamo di una pazzia ma comunque dettata da un azzardo. E' quello "stay" che cambia leggermente le carte in tavola rispetto a un semplice "foolish", tra l'atro mi piace moltissimo la proposta di lorena. London è madrelingue, vediamo se mi da ragione.


----------



## Lorena1970

Ciao Fabri,

La mia ultima ipotesi come vedi è derivata dalla tua interpretazione, e in effetti se si pensa alla vita di SJ, è uno che ha sempre preso dei rischi, non si è mai fermato né tanto meno limitato (nemmeno negli acquisti: aveva uno yacht grande come un transatlantico...!). Credo che "stay foolish" in inglese comprenda molte sfumature a seconda del contesto, quindi forse un'unica traduzione è difficile, però anche a me piace l'ultima soluzione che ho proposto -non perché l'ho scritta io, sia chiaro, mi è stata ispirata! Aspettiamo che LC si faccia viva


----------



## Peninsular

fondamentalmente, penso che il senso di _foolish_ qui è più o meno come dire _giovane_, cioè non viziato, non diventato cinico o cauto, aperto alle opportunità e i rischi.


----------



## Blackman

La traduzione ufficiale, sancita da varie pubblicazioni, è _siate affamati, siate folli, _che sappiamo benissimo avere mille sfumature anche in italiano...Steve Jobs non è più tra noi per un eventuale contraddittorio...sembra la classica discussione sul sesso degli angeli, no?


----------



## erottudart

Premesso che per soddisfare le esigenze di semplicità e divulgazione connaturate al mondo dei media avrei trovato non troppo insoddisfacente un “Restate affamati, restate sventati”, provo a proporre un paio di soluzioni più ardimentose. La prima, leggermente appesantita nel ritmo rispetto all’originale, è: “Non perdete la fame, non mettete giudizio”. La seconda, più fedele al carattere “sloganistico” ma leggermente meno “significante” rispetto all’inglese, potrebbe essere qualcosa come: “Sempre affamati, sempre scervellati!” (sulla falsariga di “sempre in gamba!”). Ritengo che la traduzione di foolish dovrebbe avere un effetto spiazzante tale che solo il contesto permetta di rivalutarne, o di valutarne diversamente, il senso. Tento di mantenere in quel “non mettete giudizio” un senso di ambiguità di valore che generi proprio questo tipo di spiazzamento.


----------



## Peninsular

Loving the hungry and foolish saga! 
@erottudart - capisco il tuo ragionamento, ma non sono sicuro che _foolish_ dovrebbe essere tradotto in un modo che lo rende spiazzante - penso che a una persona madrelingua non suona tale, perché è un concetto assai diffuso nella cultura (per esempio). Voglio dire, penso che nessuno ascolterebbe 'stay hungry, stay foolish' e penserebbe "che, stay foolish?!" 
In questo contesto le connotazione sono più quelli di gioventù con una sbriciolata di _counter-culturalism _che di una cosa radicale che vuole provocare una reazione.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Aggiungo un parere: "foolish" mi suggerisce davvero l'idea di "insensato" "imprudente" "avventato" come si usa dire per chi "agisce impulsivamente" senza riflettere: come dire "se vuoi raggiugnere i tuoi obiettivi, devi fare scelte rischiose, azzardate" perché, si sa, "chi non risica, non rosica". 

"Hungry" dà realmente l'idea di "famelico" "avido" "bramoso" (di raggiungere gli obiettivi prefissati).

Con una perifrasi direi, non so perché, ma usando la seconda singolare o) "Non smettere mai di essere bramoso, non smettere mai di essere incosciente" o  "Non dimenticare mai la tua bramosia, non rinunciare mai alla tua incoscienza"


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao Anja - forse proprio _impulsivo?_


----------



## Mutti57

Ciao a tutti

Foolish non potrebbe essere "temerario "?

O anche "irrazionale" ? Mi pare la caratteristica tipica dei giovani...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Peninsular 

Proprio così: "impulsivo" "incosciente"  ... come lo sono i ragazzi che credono in qualcosa e vogliono, a qualsiasi costo, realizzarla ... smania e irruenza


----------



## You little ripper!

I couldn't help but think of one of the 78 cards of the Tarot deck (the Fool) while reading through this thread. According to Wikipedia _the Fool is the spirit in search of experience. He represents the  mystical cleverness bereft of reason within us, the childlike ability to  tune into the inner workings of the world_. According to this  website this particular card  _is the card of infinite possibilities. The bag on the staff  indicates that he has all he needs to do or be anything he wants, he has  only to stop and unpack. He is on his way to a brand new beginning.   _


----------



## gandolfo

Charles Costante said:


> I couldn't help but think of one of the 78 cards of the Tarot deck (the Fool) while reading through this thread. According to Wikipedia _the Fool is the spirit in search of experience. He represents the  mystical cleverness bereft of reason within us, the childlike ability to  tune into the inner workings of the world_. According to this  website this particular card  _is the card of infinite possibilities. The bag on the staff  indicates that he has all he needs to do or be anything he wants, he has  only to stop and unpack. He is on his way to a brand new beginning.   _



Now charles, I think that it very likely, considering the publication from which this quote was taken was a hippy one. For sure the fool is not "un pazzo" but a person in search of experience, a soul which remains innocent pure and untainted or blinkered by one experience. 

Stay foolish for me is to stay un-blinkered by life's experience, credulous, simple.....open


----------



## Peninsular

I think you might have definitively nailed it there, Gandolfo.


----------



## gandolfo

Peninsular said:


> I think you might have definitively nailed it there, Gandolfo.



Hi pen
I think you need to give the credit to charles.... he was, after all, my inspiration.........


----------



## erottudart

I agree with the translation of "incosciente" or "impulsivo" (which doesn't make a great difference with my "non mettete giudizio", which is exactly what happens when switching from adolescence to adulthood) and I thank Peninsular for his "Be young, be foolish, be happy" contribution, which certainly helps understanding the general "flavour" of the motto. Yet I wouldn't overstress the "philosophical/new-age" implications. "Foolish" is not "fool", or better, is a diminished sense of "fool", and this, IMHO, is the key to the whole question. I wouldn't object to a translation like "non saziate la fame, restate bambini", since "bambini" in italian means both "child" and "childish".


----------



## ohbice

Siate affamati, siate visionari.


----------



## velisarius

gandolfo said:


> Now charles, I think that it very likely, considering the publication from which this quote was taken was a hippy one. For sure the fool is not "un pazzo" but a person in search of experience, a soul which remains innocent pure and untainted or blinkered by one experience.
> 
> Stay foolish for me is to stay un-blinkered by life's experience, credulous, simple.....open



So is the reference to Dostoyevski's (holy) fool, "l'idiota" ?


----------



## london calling

london calling said:


> Abbiamo detto che _foolish_ non significa folli, per come la vediamo noi. Si tratta dell'ingenuità, della impetuosità del giovane che porta a correre dei rischi. E' follia? Non credo. E' parte integrante dell'essere giovani (ci siamo passati tutti, qualcuno fra di voi ci starà ancora passando! ).
> 
> Comunque, sono d'accordo che bisogna mantenere la struttura del motto (se no, come dice Ody, cadremo nella trappola delle lungaggini così tipiche della lingua italiana!).
> 
> Ody, non so se "mangia poco" rende l'idea della fame che bisogna avere per "attaccare" la vita. Dopo tutto poi, si può mangiare poco e non avere fame.... E' un modo per sentirsi vivi (un morto non patisce la fame) e che ti spinge a vivere, non a sopravvivere (un concetto ben diverso, a mio parer). Devi sentire i morsi della fame e allo stesso tempo mantenere quello che i napoletani chiamano_ 'a capa fresca_ (chiedo scusa ai campani, non so scrivere il napoletano). @ my fellow natives, that doesn't mean "a cool head" it means a "young" head  . Quindi, abbiamo una fame che ti porta ad prendere la vita per le corna e una testa che non si ferma troppo a pensare a quello che fai (beata gioventù!).


Rispondo a me stessa, ma solo per dire che la mia interpretazione della frase non cambia.


----------



## longplay

Segnalo un articolo online di "affari italiani" di oggi: pare che i 'giovani' non siano tanto "choosy"**, visto che il 71% è disposto ad accettare qualsiasi lavoro, con
poche 'nuance', tutto sommato. Ciao.

** Nemmeno 'foolish', almeno nel senso più banale.


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Segnalo un articolo online di "affari italiani" di oggi: pare che i 'giovani' non siano tanto "choosy", visto che il 71% è disposto ad accettare qualsiasi lavoro, con
> poche 'nuance', tutto sommato. Ciao.



Psssss......LP: wrong thread! This is the one about Steve Jobs' phrase, not the one I opened this morning!


----------



## longplay

Terribly sorry: those interested will find the right path, maybe. 'Foolish' and 'choosy' might be taken as equivalent, in the present italian 'predicament', in a very
trivial way at least. Thanks, LC


----------



## surve

Ho aperto questo thread nel 2007, e da allora la ricerca della traduzione più aderente alle intenzioni di Jobs sembra diventata un'esercitazione intellettuale senza esiti soddisfacenti. Ne ho lette tante qui - alcune anche buone, credo - e molte di più ne ho lette ed ascoltate sui vari media.
  E ora mi sono fermato a questa ipotesi: "Non accontentavi mai, seguite l'utopia".
Pregio (probabile): "traduce" con un buon senso l'originale. Difetto (certo): non raggiunge neanche lontanamente l'icastica efficacia della massima di Jobs.
Conclusione (personale): non traduciamola più, citiamo l'originale e basta. Il parlare italiano comune è pieno di massime in lingua straniera che citate nell'originale non perdono efficacia portate nella nostra lingua. Anzi.


----------



## london calling

Non sono per nulla d'accordo con "seguite l'utopia", ma ho già detto la mia, per cui STOP.


----------



## Nellieuk

"Restate desiderosi, restate imprudenti"


----------



## MR1492

I have read this entire thread and find it fascinating.  Of particular interest was post #13 by london calling which said, "Or at least that's what I think it means. But I'll be blowed if I can  get that into decent Italian without writing *a 3-page-long description*! That, my dear native friends, is your job!"  

I would advise us to remember that the words Jobs selected mean exactly what they mean.  No more.  No less.  However, our sense of what *he meant* given his life, his contributions, his positive characteristics, his negative characteristics, and so on and so on create the difficulty.  For that reason, we cannot translate without trying to add the nuance and feelings associated with Jobs.  

So, my advice is to just translate the words.  They will be as hard to understand in Italian as they are in English.  Don't add meaning to the words.  Let them stand in Italian as they do English; an enigmatic epitaph to a life ended too soon.


----------



## longplay

"Poco pane, molta fantasia": che significato ha, senza un contesto? Mi fa venire in mente il periodo post-bellico (1946-1950 circa). Dopo tutto, MR1492 non ha
torto, mi pare.


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> "Poco pane, molta fantasia": che significato ha, senza un contesto? Mi fa venire in mente il periodo post-bellico (1946-1950 circa). Dopo tutto, MR1492 non ha
> torto, mi pare.


E invece secondo me se non si stabilisce cosa voglia dire l'originale fate una traduzione da schifo. In my opinion.


----------



## longplay

Sei severa! Sostituisco con >siate "insaziabili e fantasiosi"<.


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Sei severa! Sostituisco con >siate "insaziabili e fantasiosi"<.


Essendo bilingue....


----------



## Lorena1970

MR1492 said:


> I have read this entire thread and find it fascinating.  Of particular interest was post #13 by london calling which said, "Or at least that's what I think it means. But I'll be blowed if I can  get that into decent Italian without writing *a 3-page-long description*! That, my dear native friends, is your job!"
> 
> I would advise us to remember that the words Jobs selected mean exactly what they mean.  No more.  No less.  However, our sense of what *he meant* given his life, his contributions, his positive characteristics, his negative characteristics, and so on and so on create the difficulty.  For that reason, we cannot translate without trying to add the nuance and feelings associated with Jobs.
> 
> So, my advice is to just translate the words.  They will be as hard to understand in Italian as they are be in English.  Don't add meaning to the words.  Let them stand in Italian as they do English; an enigmatic epitaph to a life ended too soon.



Quoto


----------



## MR1492

longplay said:


> "Poco pane, molta fantasia": che significato ha, senza un contesto? Mi fa venire in mente il periodo post-bellico (1946-1950 circa). Dopo tutto, MR1492 non ha torto, mi pare.



No, no, no.  Non sono vecchio!  Direi "Tu sei giovane solamente un tiempo ma saresti immaturo per sempre."

[You are only young once but you can be immature forever.]


----------



## longplay

Non pensavo a te, ma al significato possibile in italiano e ho detto che 'non hai torto'


----------

